# Nautilus CCFx2 vs NV



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I was dead set on getting an NV for my 10 wt and picking up a giga 8 spool because I think it would be a really sweet setup for my 8 (which I use most of the time) and a nice upgrade for my 10wt ... However, I have a CCFx2 6-8 on my 7 wt and its been a fantastic reel (and for less money). Do you think the NV is worth the step up for the giga spool? I know it will come down to preference and $$$ just thought I'd check and see y'alls opinions. Thanks


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but I've brought more fish to hand without getting them on the reel for 8 wt and down that I don't think the NV is worth the additional cost. I just got a CCFX2 6-8 for my 9 wt and have yet to get a strong fish on the reel. Though it is lighter than my Everglades, I will miss the sound of the Tibor drag when the time comes.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a NV 10/11 with a G8 Spool (on my 8/9 wt) , and I have the CCFx2 10/12 on my 11wt. 

To be honest, I'd have to say I love them both. I prefer the CCFx2 as it has an incoming clicker. The CCFx2 is a larger reel than the 10/11 NV. I'd go with the CCFx2. They offer it with a 8/10 spool or 10/12 spool. 

my setup:


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I've been considering a NVG-7 for my 8 weight rod/line. It is lighter (not by much) than the NVG-8, plus smaller. I like the lighest reel possible on my 8wt since it is my primary rod and I want to cast it all day long. I prefer to fight a fish from the reel, so the extra large arbor that picks up line quickly would help. I like to palm the spool to pick up the line quickly - the NVG looks to be good at that.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Any followup on this thread? I am trying to make a decision between these two currently. NVG-8 or CCFX2 8/10. I'd love to hear some more opinions.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Three years later and I have a bunch of NVs, and a few CCFX2s... I think it really depends on the rod its going on, the weight, and the intended use. I have 3 Monsters for tarpon that I love, but have been thinking about a silver king as backup. I have a G9 that is a sweet reel on my 9 that is used more than anything. Still think my ccfxs have their place and love that they are much more reasonably priced, but I don't think they are even close to the same reel. What rod (both weight and make/model) are you trying to put the reel on and what is/are your target species?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Hunt and Fish SRQ said:


> Three years later and I have a bunch of NVs, and a few CCFX2s... I think it really depends on the rod its going on, the weight, and the intended use. I have 3 Monsters for tarpon that I love, but have been thinking about a silver king as backup. I have a G9 that is a sweet reel on my 9 that is used more than anything. Still think my ccfxs have their place and love that they are much more reasonably priced, but I don't think they are even close to the same reel. What rod (both weight and make/model) are you trying to put the reel on and what is/are your target species?


Well since this post I have changed my desired set up. I have a solid 8 wt already and was going to get another one for big redfish year round. Now I believe that I am going to go with a 7 weight for slot/baby bulls. Since I have made this decision, I think I am actually going to go with the X series 6/7. I want to go light so that I don't kill myself on the windless summer days here. I believe that the smaller drag will be more than sufficient for the fish I will be throwing at. I will revert back to the 8 wt for the bigger fish or on really hot flats where the fish need a quick fight.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Another option is to with the NV 10/11 and buy a 8 wt spool for it. Then you have a nice 8 or 10 wt reel. I have this versatile set up but I don't use the 8 wt spool much since the skiff racks always have a 10 wt in them.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

E-money said:


> Well since this post I have changed my desired set up. I have a solid 8 wt already and was going to get another one for big redfish year round. Now I believe that I am going to go with a 7 weight for slot/baby bulls. Since I have made this decision, I think I am actually going to go with the X series 6/7. I want to go light so that I don't kill myself on the windless summer days here. I believe that the smaller drag will be more than sufficient for the fish I will be throwing at. I will revert back to the 8 wt for the bigger fish or on really hot flats where the fish need a quick fight.


XL max will be plenty even on an 8 wt - I ordered one for my 8 wt - nothing like keeping it light. I have an nv 8/9 on my 9 wt


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

E-money said:


> Well since this post I have changed my desired set up. I have a solid 8 wt already and was going to get another one for big redfish year round. Now I believe that I am going to go with a 7 weight for slot/baby bulls.


Have you considered finding an FWX for the lightweight one? I have all of the above and used an 8W FWX on a 6w rod that was ridiculous light. It had zero problems on snook, slot reds and one larger red. I put on a freestone purely for the hell of it, but, the FWX can definitely work. I love the 6w rod for what you are describing and the 8W FWX makes the whole setup ridiculous light.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

K3anderson said:


> Have you considered finding an FWX for the lightweight one? I have all of the above and used an 8W FWX on a 6w rod that was ridiculous light. It had zero problems on snook, slot reds and one larger red. I put on a freestone purely for the hell of it, but, the FWX can definitely work. I love the 6w rod for what you are describing and the 8W FWX makes the whole setup ridiculous light.


I had not previously considered it, but I will look into it. Thanks!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I never had a problem with the NV 8 either. But I use that on an 8w rod. Its heavier than an FWX. 

I was going for ridiculous light on the 6W rod, but, wanted an 8W for the backing capability for the possible beach snook that makes a run out into kingdom come.


----------

